# Comment bien utiliser OnyX ????



## BipBip 77 (25 Avril 2010)

Salut!

Voulant bien entretenir mon mac je me suis renseigné pour une application et j'ai entendu du bien de OnyX mais j'ai aussi remarqué qu'il était vite arrivé de faire des bêtise.

Donc: 
Ya t-il une autre application plus "simple" dans l'utilisation?
Ou sinon, comment bien utiliser OnyX? 
Ya t-il des choix particulier à faire pour éviter tout ennuis? 
En clair sur quelle touche je doit appuyé pour avoir un bon entretien? ^^ 

Merci d'avance  et désolé si pour certains trouve se sujet complétement inutile mais j'ai aucune envie d'avoir des problème suite à une mauvaise manipulation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Il existe *un fil spécialement dédié à Onyx*, riche de nombreuses interventions de son développeur. C'est peut-être là qu'il aurait mieux valu poster. 

Onyx ne fait rien qu'il ne soit possible de faire autrement via le Terminal, mais il offre l'avantage de centraliser des fonctions de maintenance du système dans une interface graphique claire. Une version allégée est proposée par l'auteur, sous le nom de Maintenance.

Pour un tutoriel dédié aux tâches d'entretien du Mac et aux logiciels qui les facilitent (dont Onyx), voir *ICI*. Onyx dispose également d'une aide détaillée.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2010)

et surtout , surtout
SI tu piges pas une option , tu ne la coches pas !
tu potasses d'abord
 manuel , forum du developpeur ou autres


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Voulant bien entretenir mon mac je me suis renseigné pour une application et j'ai entendu du bien de OnyX mais j'ai aussi remarqué qu'il était vite arrivé de faire des bêtise.
> 
> ...



La grande question : pourquoi faire ?

"entretenir mon mac" => un chiffon micro-fibre parfois légèrement humidifié.

Pour le reste laisser faire l'OS. Il se débrouille très bien tout seul. OnyX peut s'avérer pratique dans des cas bien précis mais le bon usage de ce logiciel est de ne pas l'utiliser sans raison et en sachant bien ce qu'implique chaque option sur le fonctionnement de l'OS.

Je rappelle aussi que l'utilitaire de disque est l'application officielle pour vérifier et réparer les autorisations et vérifier et réparer les disques et volumes.

Un démarrage en mode "Safe Boot" aka "sans extensions" aka "sans échec" est une procédure de diagnostique et de réparation.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et pour en finir avec une idée reçue : les caches ne ralentissent pas votre machine. Au contraire, ils sont là pour accélérer les chargements. Effacer les caches provoquera un ralentissement général de l'OS occupé un moment à les réécrire. C'est la même chose pour les index.


----------



## BipBip 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La grande question : pourquoi faire ?
> 
> "entretenir mon mac" => un chiffon micro-fibre parfois légèrement humidifié.
> 
> ...



Donc dans ceux que tu me dit je doit laisser mon mac se débrouiller tout seul? Je viens d'un monde pc et j'étaie habitué a Ccleaner qui sert à "netoyer" la base de registre et fichier temporaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Il n'y a pas de base de registre sur Mac OS X.

Les fichiers temporaires sont supprimés au démarrage suivant.


----------



## BipBip 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Ok dac' donc enfaite OnyX ne sert pas à grand chose alors?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> Ok dac' donc enfaite OnyX ne sert pas à grand chose alors?



Si. C'est un moyen pratique de résoudre rapidement certains problèmes qui pourraient survenir. Effacer un cache précis ou reconstruire un index sans recourir au Terminal.

Par exemple, il est arrivé que les icônes des préférences système disparaissent  en fait, on n'a plus vu cela avec 10.6  effacer le cache des applications réglait ce problème.

OnyX permet aussi d'accéder à certaines options cachées de l'interface, de celles qu'on ne peut activer qu'en ligne de commande shell. Afficher les dossiers cachés par exemple, ou ajouter certains menus à des applications.

C'est un logiciel bien conçu mais comme beaucoup de choses, il faut avoir conscience de ce qu'on fait avec.

Ce que je voudrais te faire comprendre, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de routine d'entretien à avoir avec OnyX. Si tu as un problème, il peut t'aider. Sinon, il vaut mieux le laisser dormir.


----------



## zoubi2 (27 Avril 2010)

Si je puis me permettre...

Quand-même, il y a les maintenances quotidiennes, hebdomadaires et mensuelles. Si on éteint son Mac le soir (comme moi) en allant au dodo, elles ne se font pas, à moins d'être un oiseau de nuit vraiment très nocturne. Donc je les fais faire régulièrement par Onyx.

De même, après une mise à jour système, je demande à Onyx de réparer les autorisations (suivant en cela les recommandations de ce forum).

OK, on peut faire tout ça autrement, mais Onyx est si simple et si pratique...

Mais il est vrai que quand je ne suis pas sûr de ce qu'il me propose, je ne coche pas!!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre...
> 
> Quand-même, il y a les maintenances quotidiennes, hebdomadaires et mensuelles. Si on éteint son Mac le soir (comme moi) en allant au dodo, elles ne se font pas, à moins d'être un oiseau de nuit vraiment très nocturne. Donc je les fais faire régulièrement par Onyx.
> 
> ...



Fini !

Un vieux truc.

Launch s'occupe de tout. D'ailleurs le script weekly a sérieusement été raccourcis.

Idem pour les journaux de la Console qui sont périodiquement épurés par l'OS.

Pour les autorisations après la mise à jour système, l'OS s'en occupe aussi (c'est dans la doc Apple). Et puis, il y a l'utilitaire de disque qui est fait pour ça.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fini!


tu peux preciser?

sur ca


> Pour les autorisations après la mise à jour système, l'OS s'en occupe aussi (c'est dans la doc Apple).


quid de maj partielle ( une appli)
--
est ce inclus comme une routine  avec toutes manips installeur SL?
(ce qui serait du bon sens)


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2010)

Pour la première partie de ton interrogation : comme l'indique MoonWalker, l'ordonnanceur de Mac OS X est maintenant suffisamment malin pour gérer les tâches récurrentes lorsque l'ordinateur ronflait à l'heure initialement prévue de leur déclenchement. Apple y a mis le temps mais ça marche 

Pour les journaux, la situation est un peu moins claire que ça. Tous les journaux ne sont pas gérés de la même manière, ils sont éparpillés dans de nombreux dossiers et, surtout, les journaux ajoutés par les logiciels installés par l'utilisateur ne sont pas gérés par le système. La faute en revient plutôt aux fournisseurs de ces logiciels, d'ailleurs. En fouinant, j'ai pu constater que tout n'est pas pleinement satisfaisant, Apple n'ayant pas qu'une seule stratégie en ces matières. Toutefois, il y a un nouveau système qui marche mieux qu'avant (_newsyslog_).


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...) après la mise à jour système (...)



Pour le reste on passe par l'utilitaire de disque. Les softs "à problème" sont souvent les mêmes :
Flashplayer
Flip4Mac
Perian
iTunes
Utilitaire Airport

nota : je parle de la situation sur Mac OS X 10.6.

Les scripts de maintenance sont gérés par Launch depuis 10.4. Ils finissent toujours par se lancer un jour. On peut même douter qu'ils apportent grand chose au fonctionnement de l'OS. Il suffit de consulter les logs pour se rendre compte que ça ne fait plus grand chose. Voici à quoi est réduit le weekly : 
	
	



```
Sat Apr 17 03:15:05 CEST 2010

Rebuilding whatis database:
makewhatis: /usr/share/man/man3/BN_print.3ssl.gz: No such file or directory

-- End of weekly output --
```

Sur 10.5 on entendait encore le disque gratter pendant quelques minutes. Là, plus rien.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai que la base de _locate_ est mise à jour depuis _launchd_ directement.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

je parlais des autorisations...
ce qui me semblait evident vu la partie reprise de la citation...

donc je recommence


> Pour les autorisations après la mise à jour système, l'OS s'en occupe aussi (c'est dans la doc Apple).


et vais reposer la question facon  arbre de decision

et les maj partielles, verif - reparation des autorisations incluses?
 ( oui /non)

toute install avec installeur du mac  comprend  à present verif - reparation des autorisations?
( oui/non)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

Plus exactement, je faisais allusion à ceci : 





> Il n&#8217;est pas nécessaire de réparer les autorisations du disque *avant* d&#8217;installer Mac OS X v10.6 sur une version précédemment installée du système d&#8217;exploitation. Le programme d&#8217;installation le fait automatiquement.


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai parlé d'*après*, c'était une confusion de ma part. De toute façon, une mise à jour système n'introduit pas d'erreur dans les autorisations (les messages SUID ne sont pas des erreurs).

Il me semble que j'avais déjà répondu. Mais enfin :

1. Non. La mise à jour de l'Utilitaire Airport l'a démontré par les erreurs qu'elle a introduites.

2. Non. Les mises à jour de iTunes et Flashplayer 10.0 r45 ont laissé aussi du désordre derrières elles.

Mais pour vérifier/réparer les autorisations (aka permissions en 10.6) il est plus simple d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque que OnyX.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

ok
merci
ca confirme ce que je pensais
( en gros rien n'a changé, c'est l'utilisateur qui doit activer la manip es autorisations, sauf maj OS SL)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok
> merci
> ca confirme ce que je pensais
> ( en gros rien n'a changé, c'est l'utilisateur qui doit activer la manip es autorisations, sauf maj OS SL)



Ouaip. Je viens de faire une test. Je me suis rappelé que je n'avais pas tout remis au carré sur mon système cobaye et j'en ai profité pour réappliquer la combo. Les erreurs Airport toujours là au retour (je ne me faisait pas d'illusions non plus).

Sinon, j'ai aussi testé la réparation des autorisations via TechTool Pro. A proscrire !
Il m'a bien enlevé les erreurs de l'utilitaire Airport mais il en a ajouté d'autres sur des fichiers système.

L'utilitaire de disque. Y'a que ça de bon pour le job.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

en off topic potache 





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouaip. Je viens de faire *une* test.


 fatigué?
va prendre une café


> mon système cobaye


 c'est une distrib linux par le createur de Shiira , non?


> L'utilitaire de disque. Y'a que ça de bon pour le job.


pour le Jobs


- ceci dit pour aller dans ton sens
utiltaire disque est un outil Apple intégré à l'OS installé
qui tient compte des maj effectuées des outils
( et des changements eventuels dans les autorisations voulus par Apple dans le cadre de la maj de l'outil)
c'est le mieux placé pour faire le boulot
( Apple le dit noir sur blanc , y compris dans la page mentionnée plus haut)


----------



## BipBip 77 (27 Avril 2010)

Merci de vos réponse  

Mais en clair vous me conseiller de quoi faire? laisser tomber OnyX? Dans ce cas, dois je laisser le mac tout faire? Ou alors comment dois je faire pour le "maintenir en forme" ?

merci...


----------



## pickwick (27 Avril 2010)

Installe ceci et paramètre le pour que tout se fasse au rythme que tu veux
http://www.atomicbird.com/macaroni


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> en off topic potache
> fatigué?
> va prendre une café
> (...)


Je suis en train de le boire.


BipBip 77 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponse
> 
> Mais en clair vous me conseiller de quoi faire? laisser tomber OnyX? Dans ce cas, dois je laisser le mac tout faire? Ou alors comment dois je faire pour le "maintenir en forme" ?
> 
> merci...


Rien. On te conseille de ne rien faire. Maintenant t'es le maitre de ta machine. Tu peux installer ce que tu veux, faire tourner ce que tu veux...



pickwick a dit:


> Installe ceci et paramètre le pour que tout se fasse au rythme que tu veux
> http://www.atomicbird.com/macaroni


... et claquer près de 10$ si ça te chante.


----------



## pickwick (27 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... et claquer près de 10$ si ça te chante.



si cela peut rassurer, c'est moins cher qu'un psy ;-)


----------



## zoubi2 (27 Avril 2010)

OK, merci. Je vais donc changer de stratégie


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> si cela peut rassurer, c'est moins cher qu'un psy ;-)



Bah! De toute façon, on est déjà passés par là. Avec le temps on se préoccupe de moins en moins de ces choses.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

+1
regarde le titre assigné d'office à mon pseudo

pour bip bip 77
le mac est costaud
onyx c'est  bien mais pas indispensable à la bonne marche du mac
et on le repete avec certaines options à utiliser en sachant exactement pourquoi


et de maniere generale  moins on touche aux fichiers des entrailles moins on risque la bourde
Peu à peu on apprend , on maitrise et à ce moment là on peut éventuellement agir , en toute connaissance de cause


----------



## lomedelouest (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, je voudrais savoir, car je ne le vois nul part, comment sait-on lorsqu'une autorisation est défaillante? Quel est le message qui apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque?
 Des fois il est écrit qu'un élément est incorect mais ne serra pas réparé..Mais jamais je n'ai vu un message qui dit qu'une autorisation est défaillante.
 Je m'interroge parce que ma question est plus vaste, j'ai eu a plusieurs reprises des bugs, comme "spaces" qui ne fonctionne pas correctement pour certaines appli, des hallows blancs sur le bas de mon écran ou les couleurs qui deviennent très pâles, ma souris qui freez dans firefox...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider merci.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2010)

lomedelouest
ne pas se prendre le chou avec la sémantique
( d'autant que utilitaire disque en VF est de la traduction de l'anglais , et de l'anglais lexique ingenieur appeul)

quant aux soucis globaux  ca depasse largement un truc d'autorisations
 ici ca irait de fichiers locaux  corrompus à changer jusqu'à souci materiel ( les hallows maman bobo)
et l'usage des forums est de poster dans les sujets qui existent ( spaces , freez ,souris , firefox , soucis ecran etc) ou d'en créer


----------



## lomedelouest (28 Avril 2010)

Oui désolé pour le hors sujet mais comme je ne savais pas comment introduire cette question d'ordre plus général...
Je vais alors passer des tests.
Merci mr Pascal.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2010)

A vue de nez tu as 2 series séparées
des petits soucis de fichiers ( locaux ou pas, à tester , plein de tutos)
et un souci autre (  avec les couleurs ou taches, qui lui peut etre materiel)


----------



## macpacman (19 Mai 2011)

Moi je viens de réussir à bien faire fonctionner Onyx, et là en cherchant de l'aide je trouve ce fil.
J'ai ma même impression que BipBip 77. Onyx a l'air bien mais compliqué à paramétrer.

Ce fil date de plus d'un an ok et je ne sais pas si bipbip a résolu son problème, mais j'ai pas envie de jouer au coyote.
Moi ce que je vois c'est surtout qu'il ralentit, mon mac (SL). Alors peut-être qu'en vidant les poubelles ça irait mieux.
Je vais étudier les liens que vous avez cités, en attendant, si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2011)

Le fait de vider les caches (fonction souvent utilisée) nettoie par le vide donc nécessite de reconstituer ces caches. Il y a donc un ralentissement de certaines fonctions. C'est forcé.

Je ne vois pas ce que vous cherchez à paramétrer, au juste ?


----------



## macpacman (20 Mai 2011)

Je cherche surtout à redonner de la vitesse à mon ordi, il s'essouffle, là. Je pense donc que faire un nettoyage est la première des choses à faire.
De plus, partout où on pose la question de ce ralentissement on tombe toujours très vite sur Onyx

Je ne suis pas très doué en informatique et il y a plein de termes que je ne comprends pas. Alors Onyx, oui mais je sais qu'on a vite fait de faire de grosses bêtises avec des logiciels de nettoyage. Et là, tellement il y a de cases à cocher que justement je m'y perds. Pour le moment il y a beaucoup d'options que je je crains de cocher.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

Certes !

L'essoufflement peut avoir différentes causes, pas toujours faciles à déceler. Toutefois, les rares fois où je l'ai constaté, c'était dû aux adjonctions diverses : moniteurs, bases de données, sites Web et, bien sûr, les petites appliquettes que l'on met dans la barre de menu, les extensions etc.

Onyx est très bien mais pas une nécessité. La première chose à faire est se demander ce qui est installé, du fait des utilisateurs.


----------



## macpacman (20 Mai 2011)

Je vais voir par là aussi. Je suis effectivement allé sur pas mal de sites, je dois faire le ménage dans les signets. 
Dans les téléchargements aussi. 
Les utilisateurs, ben déjà ils ont leur session à eux et ils sont quasiment toujours sur BayarKids


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

Ce sont de jeunes utilisateurs.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2011)

macpacman a dit:


> Je cherche surtout à redonner de la vitesse à mon ordi, il s'essouffle, là.


Le ralentissement peut aussi provenir, en plus des causes citées par Bompi, des nouvelles versions installées sur son ordi, trop gourmandes pour le processeur (nouvelles versions de l'OS, de telle ou telle application).

Ceci implique soit de rester avec une version "n-1" pour garder une machine réactive, soit d'accepter le ralentissement si on prend la version "n".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le ralentissement peut aussi provenir


Ou encore d'un espace disponible devenu insuffisant dans le Disque interne : le minimum est de 10%.

Ou du fait que le nouvel utilisateur permute sur son Compte sans avoir quitté les précédents : chaque compte resté ouvert va pomper inutilement.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

Par exemple quand, sur un autre compte, on a laissé Safari (ou un autre navigateur) sur une page pleines de vilaines publicités en Flash, gif animé et autres joyeusetés [c'est du vécu quotidien ]


----------



## tchepak (21 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Certes !
> 
> L'essoufflement peut avoir différentes causes, pas toujours faciles à déceler. Toutefois, les rares fois où je l'ai constaté, c'était dû aux adjonctions diverses : *moniteurs*, bases de données, sites Web et, bien sûr, les petites appliquettes que l'on met dans la barre de menu, les extensions etc.
> 
> Onyx est très bien mais pas une nécessité. La première chose à faire est se demander ce qui est installé, du fait des utilisateurs.



Bonjour,

Je suis un peu hors sujet quoi que... Quand tu dis que l'essoufflement peut venir des moniteurs, tu veux dire quoi?

1) Je demande ca car je bosse la plupart du temps sur un écran 24" (*j'ai un MB pro 13", C2Duo 2,4Ghz, 4Go ram de 2010*), hé bon c'est vrai que lorsque je bosse bien (beaucoup d'applic ouverte et autres) et bien j'ai l'impression qu'il est un plus lent que lorsque je n'utilise pas un moniteur externe, est-ce vrai?

2) Afin de rendre mon TFE, j'ai besoin ces temps-ci (tous les jours) de bosser sur Autocad 2008 sur Win, je bosse donc sous VMWare avec Win XP, et comme il a quand même du mal des fois, souvent la mémoire libre se trouve inférieur à 100 Mb. J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'il ne reste que ca avec 4Go de ram.
Surtout que VMWare est réglé de la manière suivante : processeur ; 1 coeur et comme mémoire ; 1GO. 
Avant, VMWare était configuré avec 2Go de ram, hé bon c'était le même, j'étais aussi sous les 100 MB de mémoire libre, alors en mettant un 1 Go, je me disais que j'aurais encore 1Go, mais non!!

Juste pour préciser, les applic ouvertes sont :

OSX : 
- Le finder
- Safari
- Word, excel 2011
- Itunes
- Mail
- Aperçu
- VMWare
- Quelques autres petits logiciels

Vmware :
- Autocad 2008

OSX est installé depuis août 2010.

Tout est-il normal au niveau de la lenteur alors que j'ai 4 GO? J'ai l'impression que si j'avais 8Go, les 8Go seraient utilisé aussi :s

Merci


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

UNIX a une tendance certaine a prendre le maximum de mémoire... et ne pas toujours la rendre au bon moment. Mac OS X ne déroge pas à la règle. Récemment, quelqu'un a cité dans le forum la commande _purge_, bien pratique, qui permet de vider ce qui peut l'être de la mémoire libérée par les processus mais pas encore vidée.
Bon moyen d'éviter de consommer du _swap_ bêtement.

Par ailleurs, ce n'est que depuis que j'ai 8 GB que mon MBP ne _swappe_ plus !

Enfin, quand je parlais des moniteurs, c'était un anglicisme inadéquat : je pensais aux outils qui surveillent/évaluent les performances du système, pas aux écrans.


----------



## tchepak (22 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> UNIX a une tendance certaine a prendre le maximum de mémoire... et ne pas toujours la rendre au bon moment. Mac OS X ne déroge pas à la règle. Récemment, quelqu'un a cité dans le forum la commande _purge_, bien pratique, qui permet de vider ce qui peut l'être de la mémoire libérée par les processus mais pas encore vidée.
> Bon moyen d'éviter de consommer du _swap_ bêtement.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ce n'est que depuis que j'ai 8 GB que mon MBP ne _swappe_ plus !
> ...



Bonjour,

Après une petite recherche, je remarque pour utiliser _purge_, il faut xcode, que je n'ai pas...

Je recherche un peu pour voir ce que c'est que xcode et bon, sur apple, la version 3.0 fait 4Go en téléchargement (que je suis en train de télécharger) mais c'est quoi au juste Xcode? Tu as procédé comme suit pour xcode?

Sorry pour les moniteurs, j'étais vraiment à côté de la plaque là 

Merci pour tes conseils, bon dimanche!


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

XCode est l'outil de développement fourni par Apple. Jusqu'à présent, il était fourni gratuitement ; tu le trouveras dans les éléments additionnels du DVD d'installation.


----------

